# Kochen 400+



## DJraver (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe jez kochen auf ca 410 , aber hab das nur mit grünen rezepten gemacht weil es keine gelben mehr gibt für die dailies erst wieder ab 420 oder so...wie habt ihr diese "grün-phase" überbrückt?


----------



## ciaz (30. März 2009)

Die Seite beinhaltet Goldwerbung!


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2009)

ciaz schrieb:


> Die Seite beinhaltet Goldwerbung!


ich geh jetz auf klo


----------



## Grono (6. April 2009)

ciaz schrieb:


> Die Seite beinhaltet Goldwerbung!




Umsonst ist nur der Tod.... und der hat Reppkosten. omg


----------



## Dagonzo (6. April 2009)

ciaz schrieb:


> Die Seite beinhaltet Goldwerbung!


Und? Seit wann ist das verboten? Selbst Zeitschriften wie PC-Games oder andere waren damit schon vollgepflastert.


----------



## ciaz (7. April 2009)

Weil es verboten ist? Die Goldseller kommen an ihr Kapital entweder durch total unterbezahlte (chinesische) Jugendliche/Erwachsene evtl Kinder, durch Account Hacks/Pishing oder Bots. Ich krieg also jedes mal das kalte Kotzen, wenn ich auf Seiten gefuehrt werde, die diese kriminellen Machenschaften unterstuetzen und auch noch Geld dadurch erhalten um sich zu "finanzieren".

Allerdings seh ich an der Postfraktion hier wohl, dass ich der einzige bin, der das so sieht. Schade, schade...


----------



## Dagonzo (7. April 2009)

Noch mal die Frage, seit wann ist diese Werbung verboten? Quelle? Jede Webseite kann für sich selber entscheiden ob sie solch eine Werbung schalten wollen oder nicht.

Wer, was daraus macht ist was völlig anderes.

Und ohne Käufer würde es entsprechende Werbung und Goldseller gar nicht geben. Denk mal darüber nach. 
Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wieviel Umsatz die tagtäglich mit WoW-Gold und den anderen Spielen mit Währung machen. Das dürften ziemlich hohe Summen sein.


----------



## ciaz (8. April 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html

"3. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen 

....

(5 Gold, Waffen, Rüstung oder andere virtuelle Gegenstände, die in World of Warcraft benutzt werden, außerhalb der World of Warcraft-Plattform für "echtes" Geld zu kaufen oder zu verkaufen oder zu tauschen;"

Ist jetzt zwar nicht "gesetzlich" verboten, aber so verstoesst man wohl eindeutig gegen die "Nutzungsbestimmungen".

Aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt null Bock mehr was dazu zu schreiben. Dass der Goldverkauf aufgrund der von mir geschilderten Moeglichkeiten wirtschaftlich Sinn macht, steht ausser Frage. Aber da sich wohl jeder Poster in diesem Thread nicht daran stoert, eruebrigt sich es für mich in diesen Thread noch einmal reinzuschauen..


----------



## Dagonzo (8. April 2009)

Schön und gut, aber alles was du schreibst betrifft die Besitzer von Accounts. 
Hier geht es um die Werbung für Goldkauf. Das hat mit den Accounts nichts zu tun. Wäre das verboten, dann würde es nicht auch täglich hunderte neue Angebote auf ebay geben. Fakt ist nun mal, die Werbung für Goldkauf ist nicht verboten.

Also sorry, entweder hast du einen Knoten in der Leitung, oder liest die Beiträge nicht richtig, bzw. verstehst es nur so, wie du es verstehen willst. Jeder Betreiber einer Webseite kann, wenn er will, solch eine Werbung schalten, was auch sehr viele tun.


----------



## Bergerdos (23. April 2009)

DJraver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jez kochen auf ca 410 , aber hab das nur mit grünen rezepten gemacht weil es keine gelben mehr gibt für die dailies erst wieder ab 420 oder so...wie habt ihr diese "grün-phase" überbrückt?



Stimmt nicht, Du kannst mit "Festmahl" locker bis 400 skillen, das ist noch gelb
Ab 400 bekommst Du dann die Rezepte für die Kochpreise aus den Dailys.


----------

